# Is there a way to isolate which images are vertical, and which are horizontal?



## eatstickyrice (Jul 28, 2009)

I typically keyword my images with "vertical" and "horizontal" as part of my workflow. However, I always am having to individually select which ones are which. Is there a way withing LR to filter all vertical and all horizontal so that I don't have to individually select the images?

Rick


----------



## DonRicklin (Jul 28, 2009)

Sort by Aspect Ratio should group them as you want.

Don


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 28, 2009)

And you'll find you can filter by aspect ratio using the Metadata Filter Bar, or Smart Collections too.


----------



## eatstickyrice (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks! That really helps!

Rick


----------



## Anti (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for that bit of info. 
I didn't even try the 'aspect ratio' filter because to me that means the
*ratio* (eg 4x6, 5x7, etc), NOT the orientation (ie. portrait or landscape).


----------



## Roy Mathers (Jul 28, 2009)

Just as you think you're beginning to know all about LR, you find a new tip. Thanks Don and the lovely Victoria!


----------



## DonRicklin (Jul 28, 2009)

[quote author=Anti link=topic=7378.msg5'277#msg5'277 date=12488'2973]

Thanks for that bit of info. 
I didn't even try the 'aspect ratio' filter because to me that means the
*ratio* (eg 4x6, 5x7, etc), NOT the orientation (ie. portrait or landscape).
[/quote]Think about it. It also means 4x6 vs 6x4 and 5x7 vs 7x5!



Don


----------



## clee01l (Jul 28, 2009)

[quote author=DonRicklin link=topic=7378.msg5'285#msg5'285 date=12488'6311]
[quote author=Anti link=topic=7378.msg5'277#msg5'277 date=12488'2973]

Thanks for that bit of info. 
I didn't even try the 'aspect ratio' filter because to me that means the
*ratio* (eg 4x6, 5x7, etc), NOT the orientation (ie. portrait or landscape).
[/quote]Think about it. It also means 4x6 vs 6x4 and 5x7 vs 7x5!

 

Don
[/quote]Unless you are trying to use the crop tool where 4X6 and 6X4 mean the same thing  .


----------



## DonRicklin (Jul 28, 2009)

[quote author=clee'1l link=topic=7378.msg5'296#msg5'296 date=12488'9234]
[quote author=DonRicklin link=topic=7378.msg5'285#msg5'285 date=12488'6311]
[quote author=Anti link=topic=7378.msg5'277#msg5'277 date=12488'2973]

Thanks for that bit of info. 
I didn't even try the 'aspect ratio' filter because to me that means the
*ratio* (eg 4x6, 5x7, etc), NOT the orientation (ie. portrait or landscape).
[/quote]Think about it. It also means 4x6 vs 6x4 and 5x7 vs 7x5!

 

Don
[/quote]Unless you are trying to use the crop tool where 4X6 and 6X4 mean the same thing  . 
[/quote]Nothing like inconsistency in terminology! 

Don


----------

